# Bela Fleck and the Flecktones Appreciation Thread



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I absolutely adore this group. They are unstoppable in technique and composition!


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Just listened to them for the first time yesterday because I saw this thread. They sound pretty good for sure, an interesting mix of different styles.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Strength in Numbers and Goat Rodeo


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I liked them up to their Live Art CD in 1996. After that the material didn't sound as strong. But they're always enjoyable to see live. Top albums for my taste are UFOTOFU, Three Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest, and the double live CD.


----------



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

They're great live, as star points out, and I've seen them a few times. I like their debut album and consider it a good introduction.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

bz3 said:


> They're great live, as star points out, and I've seen them a few times. I like their debut album and consider it a good introduction.


It really is the perfect intro to them, but still hard to get for someone not accustomed to more complex works like that with a softer overall aesthetic.


----------



## Starving Wolf (Dec 5, 2019)

Sinister Minister from Live Art is a favorite song of mine. It was enough of a reason to see them live (for the first time) at Tanglewood a few years ago. *Great* concert, though I wish I'd gone in with better knowledge of their song catalogue.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Starving Wolf said:


> Sinister Minister from Live Art is a favorite song of mine. It was enough of a reason to see them live (for the first time) at Tanglewood a few years ago. *Great* concert, though I wish I'd gone in with better knowledge of their song catalogue.


I've seen them a few times, each time was great!


----------

